# a comprehensive continuum of supports and services



## pivis

I am having difficulty with the following sentence "a comprehensive continuum of supports and services" How would you say it in Spanish. This is in the area of Social Work. Mucha Gracias, Pivis


----------



## Rodelu

Proveer apoyo y servicios de manera que cubran sin interrupción todas las necesidades.


----------



## pivis

Muchísimas gracias! Perfecta traducción! 

Pivis


----------



## tatis

Hola:
A estas alturas con toda seguridad ya has encontrado respuesta a lo que buscabas.  Hoy necesité yo una definición apropiada para el mismo término, y para lo mío, encontré que pude usar "flujo continuo" para "continuum".

Esta la encontré en el siguiente sitio que agrego aquí por si es de ayuda para otros:
http://www.babylon.com/definition/continuum/Spanish.

Saludos.


----------



## dwqro

tatis said:


> [...]Hoy necesité yo una definición apropiada para el mismo término, y para lo mío, encontré que pude usar "flujo continuo" para "continuum".


Disculpa tatis, pero para este hilo esa traducción no va ¿No hubiera sido mejor que abrieras un nuevo hilo para el contexto en el que tu lo estas usando?

Bueno, pero como dicen, lo que importa es la intención, así que gracias por el aporte.

Saludos


----------



## tatis

dwqro: de momento pensé que eras la persona que inició el hilo, pero no; luego pensé que eras moderador, pero tampoco. 
Posiblemente tengas razón, y si algún moderador considera que no es pertinente el post aquí, seguro lo quitarán. 

Me atrevo a agregar, sin embargo, que sí encajaría lo de "flujo continuo", sin querer con esto decir que la sugerencia ofrecida por Rodelu es inadecuada. Para nada; de hecho es la que yo había escogido, y que encajaría también perfectamente, para la traducción en la que estoy trabajando.

Tocante al post inicial, ¿por qué dices que no va? "Proporcionar un flujo continuo de servicios" etc, etc.  Y en cuanto a lo de _comprehensive_, al tratarse de servicios, podría traducirse como _integral, completo, exahustivo, global._

Saludos.


----------



## dwqro

tatis said:


> Tocante al post inicial, ¿por qué dices que no va? "Proporcionar un flujo continuo de servicios" etc, etc.  Y en cuanto a lo de _comprehensive_, al tratarse de servicios, podría traducirse como _integral, completo, exahustivo, global._
> 
> Saludos.


OK, tranquilo, no te alteres, no soy ni moderador ni el que origino el hilo, solo hice una sugerencia porque pensé que estabas traduciendo algo referente a teoría de fluidos que es donde se utiliza ese término. 

Simplemente la traducción de Rodelu me parece muy profesional, traducirlo como tu propones en este contexto me parece muy literal. Pero tienes razón, quizá no debí decir que no va, debí decir que a mi no me suena bien.

Saludos


----------



## tatis

Semanas después...

Hola dwqro:
¡Pero si lo dije suaveciiito! Así:   "¿por qué no va ......?"  no retando, sino preguntando. 
La verdad yo de _teoría de fluidos_ no sé absolutamente nada, pero sé que _flujo continuo _se escucha también cuando se habla de otras cosas, por ejemplo en el contexto de _Social Work_ que es lo que pidió _pivis_: flujo continuo de inmigrantes, flujo continuo de información, flujo continuo de visitantes, flujo continuo de servicios, flujo continuo de solicitudes de asistencia, etc.
También yo estoy en el área de trabajo social.

Saludos.


----------



## dwqro

Hola Tatis,


> ...sé que _flujo continuo _se escucha también cuando se habla de otras cosas, por ejemplo en el contexto de _Social Work_ que es lo que pidió _pivis_: flujo continuo de inmigrantes, flujo continuo de información, flujo continuo de visitantes, flujo continuo de servicios, flujo continuo de solicitudes de asistencia, etc.
> También yo estoy en el área de trabajo social.


Sí, tal vez tengas razón y utilizado así el término sea la forma metafórica para indicar el significado que apuntas y hasta yo lo he llegado a escuchar así. Sin embargo y no me lo tomes a mal, pero creo que incluso la frase en Inglés del OP está un poco fuera del contexto del trabajo social. El mismo enlace que nos proporcionas menciona el uso de *continuum *en las áreas de matemática, mecánica del..., en física, en literatura, etc. Y en cada área tiene un uso diferente y específico y no vi que lo mencionaran en trabajo social.

En cuanto a flujo... creo que el DRAE esta de acuerdo conmigo:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=fluir

De ahí que te comentará que "flujo continuo" a mí me suena más a dinámica de fluidos o teoría de... en fin, dentro de esa área del conocimiento que sí he aplicado.

De todos modos respeto mucho tu opinión y te pido disculpas si fui muy cuadrado en mi intervención.



> ¡Pero si lo dije suaveciiito! Así:   "¿por qué no va ......?"  no retando, sino preguntando.


Sí, ese sí fue "suaveciiito", sin embargo este:


tatis said:


> dwqro: de momento pensé que eras la persona que inició el hilo, pero no; luego pensé que eras moderador, pero tampoco.
> Posiblemente tengas razón, y si algún moderador considera que no es pertinente el post aquí, seguro lo quitarán.


No lo sentí tan "suaveciiito" 

Sorry!


----------



## tatis

dwqro said:


> Hola Tatis,
> [...] Sin embargo y no me lo tomes a mal, pero creo que incluso la frase en Inglés del OP está un poco fuera del contexto del trabajo social. El mismo enlace que nos proporcionas menciona el uso de *continuum *en las áreas de matemática, mecánica del..., en física, en literatura, etc. Y en cada área tiene un uso diferente y específico y no vi que lo mencionaran en trabajo social.
> 
> En cuanto a flujo... creo que el DRAE esta de acuerdo conmigo:
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltCons...S=3&LEMA=fluir
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, ese sí fue "suaveciiito", sin embargo este:
> 
> No lo sentí tan "suaveciiito"
> 
> Sorry!


 
En el post numero 4 escribí que "flujo continuo" me sirvió para lo que yo necesitaba en ese momento (no mencioné ahí que fuera _Social Work). _Si la expresión la tomé de algo que tiene que ver con matemática, física u alguna otra cosa, pues con todo y todo sirvió, y es precisamente la razón que tuve para agregar mi post.

En cuanto a la definición de flujo, pues en ningún momento comenté al respecto.

Disculpa por lo otro, lo que no sentiste tan "suaveciiito". ¡Es que te viste medio regañón (o regañona)! Perdón si al leerlo sentiste "un flujo continuo" de plegones. Ya no lo vuelvo a hacer .


----------

